# Update on Using Acana



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
I've been feeding my dog Wilbur his new feeding schedule for about a week and a half now.
He's doing great.
I bought a large bag of Acana Pacifica and also of Acana Grasslands.
The Acana expiration dates go out 15 months from the date of manufacture.
The Grasslands has an Expiration date of August 2011, and the Pacifica October 2011. So I'm using the Grasslands first as it is a few months older than the Pacifica.

I feed Wilbur 2/3 of his food allotment in the morning and 1/3 at night.
He is doing great with two #2's everyday. (morning and night).

On Wednesdays and Fridays he gets 1 cup green beans and canned Salmon and 1/2 teaspoon of Flax meal for both his meals..I do this to get him away from processed foods a few times a week..green beans are for fiber..

3 days a week I give him a Fish oil capsule and a Vitamin D capsule...
I'm happy with the Acana. 
Thank you all
Ken and Wilbur


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome! Acana is our fave. kibble over here as well.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I really like reading your posts Ken. Wilbur is one lucky dog, you take such good care of him. Glad to hear the new food is working out so well for you both. :smile:


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Me too! I also enjoy your posts! Glad your regimen is going so well! I love Wilbur! Thanks for giving us an update...:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad to hear that things are going so good! Sounds like you have put great care and thought into Wilbur's eating regime....and I know he loves it! Lucky dog! :biggrin:


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> So glad to hear that things are going so good! Sounds like you have put great care and thought into Wilbur's eating regime....and I know he loves it! Lucky dog! :biggrin:




Thanks Sara, But

I'M THE LUCKY ONE.! After my wife died of Cancer 2 years ago I would not have made it without my Wilbur. He lost his Mommy too..

thanks
Ken and Wilbur


----------

